
Demystifying Deep Reinforcement Learning - DiabloD3
http://www.nervanasys.com/demystifying-deep-reinforcement-learning/
======
billconan
Thank you so much for sharing. this deserves more up votes.

But I’m still not clear how to get the immediate reward value by looking at
the pixels.

for example, in the end of a game, you observed the final score was 54, what
does it mean?

for most of the games, the higher is better, but for games like UNO, less is
better.

how can you determine the reward of an action by looking at pixels?

This is even harder for the immediate reward as the score might not change.

